# pozwolić sobie na luksus



## dziecko_we_mgle

Witajcie!

Mam takie pytanie: jak przetłumaczylibyście następujące zdanie "Mogę pozwolić sobie na luksus czytania tego, na co mam ochotę". Problem sprawia mi wyrażenie "pozwolić sobie na luksus", przy czym, jak widać w przykładzie, ten luksus nie jest czymś materialnym, a jedynie jakimś rodzajem przyjemności.

Będę wdzięczna za pomoc!


----------



## .Jordi.

A czy w języku angielskim _luxury_ tylko czymś materialnym być może? Nie znam aż tak świetnie tego języka, ale sądząc po przykładach z Google, można znaleźć zdania podobne do Twojego, np.:

_You, the reader, have the luxury of reading this column whenever you want_

_so I allowed myself the luxury of reading what interested me

I don't have the luxury of reading every book I'd like to_

Więc moim zdaniem można nasz polski _luksus_ przetłumaczyć jako _luxury_. 
Ciekawy jestem, co na ten temat sądzą nasi biegli angliści z forum .


----------



## fragile1

I have a luxury of reading whatever I want.


----------



## NotNow

I have the luxury of reading whatever I want.


----------



## fragile1

Could you explain, please, what is wrong with "a luxury"?
I try to find some examples, and I found "a luxury". It is used pretty much .


----------



## Greg from Poland

To cut a long story short, the phrase must contain the definite article, for it is described what kind of luxury it is.

That's how I would explain to somebody using simple words


----------



## majlo

fragile1 said:


> Could you explain, please, what is wrong with "a luxury"?
> I try to find some examples, and I found "a luxury". It is used pretty much .



Would you be so kind as to provide those examples?


----------



## fragile1

WILL FIXED DIMENSION DESIGNS BECOME A LUXURY OF THE PAST? 

No longer do substantial majorities of the public say a microwave oven, a television set or even home air conditioning is a necessity. Instead, nearly half or more now see each of these items as a luxury.

Free bridge travel once was a luxury.


----------



## majlo

By "providing those examples" I also meant the websites they're on (links). I'm not saying you're wrong about this one but it's worth paying attention to who is writing the text -- it might be someone whose English is a second language...
Having said that, I must second the preceding speakers' opinion -- in this context "the" is needed.


----------



## fragile1

WILL FIXED DIMENSION DESIGNS BECOME A LUXURY OF THE PAST? 
http://www.positivespaceblog.com/archives/will-fixed-dimension-designs-become-a-luxury-of-the-past/
... these items as a luxury.
http://pewresearch.org/pubs/1199/more-items-seen-as-luxury-not-necessity
Free bridge travel once was a luxury. ; http://www.gainesvilletimes.com/news/article/18314/

To be onest, I have a big problem with understanding when to use articles. Sometimes, like that above, I feel with inforamtions we have, it has to be 'a'. I would be gratefull for the explanation.


----------



## majlo

Fragile1, it's not only you who has problems with articles, trust me. 
As for the explanation, it has already been offered.


----------



## roccodaone

One simple, but helpful rule I was given is that when using "of" in a phrase you usually use the definite article, because after "of" you define the former word.

A bliżej wątku, mogłoby być również "I can afford" także nie w znaczeniu materialnym. Wydaje mi się, że "I have the convenience to read whatever I like" też pasuje.


----------

